# Yuck yuck yuck!! 🤮



## Dionne1987 (Nov 29, 2021)

Sooooo I took my corn snake out her viv and she bit me and drew blood (not the issue) I had her out for about ten minutes and when I put her back and went to wash my hands and arms I noticed there was her poop in the wound. Should I be worried? 
giving myself palpitations with worry!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

No. Just have a wash.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

As above .. there’s far worse to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

